# *-*-*-*-*Beginner! Need Help deciding on Bindings*-*-*-*-*



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Well what kind of riding would you plan on doing?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

all-mountain? honestly im so new i don't know many terms, I'd just be hitting the slopes


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

the tow most popular suggestions you will get are the Union Force and Rome 390. i use Forces and they are great for all mountain riding. the 390s are more park based. you should be able to get some of last years forces for about $100 on backcountry.com

i have not had good results with burton bindings with both me and my friends bindings breaking in less than 2 seasons.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

Union Forces and Rome 390's aren't bad, and some other bindings to look at would be Flow's, Ride's, Flux's, k2's...


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

so what about Burton Missions? i don't have much money and the unions and romes are pricey

What about B customs?


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

Save on Union Force Snowboard Bindings Red - Mens Snowboards Binding Snowboarding Gear Equipment
thats the cheapest i can find the forces for.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

Burton missions are pretty good. Since you're just starting out, I'd recommend a slightly stiff binding like the Burton. The 390's are awesome but waaaay to flexy for a starter. 

Really see if you can pick up the Flow NXT-AT. Great for beginners.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

tatsuya2092 said:


> so what about Burton Missions? i don't have much money and the unions and romes are pricey
> 
> What about B customs?


Don't bother with Burtons in your price range, you can get better for a lot less. Also haven't heard good things about burtons lower end stuff. You can also find great deals on last years models if you can find any.
Just some ideas:

Rome Shift - Snowboard Bindings Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com
Ride EX - Snowboard Bindings Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com
Ride CAD - Snowboard Bindings Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com
Rome Arsenal - Snowboard Bindings Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com
Ride Delta MVMNT Snowboard Bindings 2009 : Snowboard Bindings | evo outlet
K2 Formula Snowboard Bindings 2009 : Snowboard Bindings | evo outlet


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2009)

tatsuya2092 said:


> so what about Burton Missions? i don't have much money and the unions and romes are pricey
> 
> What about B customs?


I love my 06/07 Burton Mission Bindings (Black w/ Bronze Accents) very well made and never had any problems. I'm actually cleaning them up right now for my buddy to use this season since i bought some new 2010 Rome Targa's.


----------

